# Dell launches digital forensics service for police



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The company said its digital-forensics package would help police reduce backlogs that can be as long as two years as it would allow multiple analysts to work simultaneously on the same data while preserving an audit trail of evidence-handling."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nm/20090707/tc_nm/us_dell_forensics_3


----------

